# The Autowerks: Ferrari 360 Modena with some BBS goodness!



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

The owner of this 360 Modena Spyder brought this car to us as he wanted the wheels to be finished in a different colour. He was originally going to just bring us the wheels as he had the factory fitted set at home in his back garden, but after finding that they had been nicked he had no choice but to bring the car itself, and I was very glad he did as it's got a Challenge exhaust system on it, and this thing sounds like an F1 car. Really does get the spine tingling.

*Before*



























From my discussion with the customer and by pointing out a colour that he liked from a wheel in the reception area I had a good idea the look he was after, which was a light anthracite/gun metal grey. This car gets tracked and he wanted it to look a little more menacing, the mirror silver finish of the wheels just made it look a little too pretty.
So after stripping and powdercoating the wheels in primer we got on to mixing the paint. What with this car being something a little special I didn't just want the wheels to end up a pretty common anthracite colour, so decided to add a bit of brown to the mix in order to create a custom colour.

The wheels were painted inside and out, lacquered and baked, and the result is absolutely astounding! The customer supplied the replacement BBS stickers for us to fit back on after the refurb. We also polished up the bolt heads as they were looking a bit tired. The overall look of the car was transformed completely, such a menacing looking car now.

*After*














































In addition to the refurb, we repaired the side bolster on the drivers seat as it had worn and dyed the faces of both the seats to get them looking their best again, and gave the interior a thorough going over with the wet vac to bring the carpets back to life.




























This car is coming back in a few months for full paint correction, I'll know when it's coming as I'll be able to hear from about half a mile away.

Thanks for reading


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

That is such an awesome colour for those wheels! It really makes the car look more menacing and serious, and a brilliant finish as usual. The interior is spot on too, it looks stunning.

Pity about Capital on the radio though


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

very cool


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Gorgeous...Certainly the best looking Ferrari in recent years.
That new wheel colour transforms the look for the better.


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice job on the wheels there Harry, and yes they sound awesome with that exhaust system one comes by my work in the summer months and it sounds nuts.....


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

nice refurb mate :thumb:

ferrari's really do sound awsome with sports exhausts on them,


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice work Harry, i wonder if their is someone out there trying to fit the nicked wheels to a Corsa.....


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Very nice Harry :thumb:


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

great work on the wheels Harry


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

mkv said:


> Gorgeous...Certainly the best looking Ferrari in recent years.


the switches and dials on the inside really let it down though, almost archaic in their design



butler2.8i said:


> Nice work Harry, i wonder if their is someone out there trying to fit the nicked wheels to a Corsa.....


lol! he'll be keeping a look out that's for sure.


----------



## saxyVTRsaxo (Nov 23, 2006)

I can vouch for the sound this Ferrari makes, it really is something special! I remember it from last years ferrari fun day which i was lucky enough to work at and remember it arriving. Only downside i feel is it looks wierd with just two tips rather than the orgional four.

Wheels look awsome with a great finish and really compliment the colour of the car.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice work and lovely refurb! :thumb:


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

saxyVTRsaxo said:


> Only downside i feel is it looks wierd with just two tips rather than the orgional four.


totally agree, it needs the quads to fill out the gap. should've gone for a Tubi system instead, but i think he picked this system up relatively cheap.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

very nice, it looks so much better with the darker wheels


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Look much better in the anthracite :thumb:

Out of interest, what would it cost for a set of 15" Focus alloys to be refurbed and finished in a brighter silver colour?

They aren't curbed badly, but have a couple of nicks in the edges.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks stunning, not usually keen on dark alloys on red Ferrari's but they suit it quite well :thumb:


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

awesomeness!!!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

great work, but boy do 18's just look way to small on that car.


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

nice work.


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

similar wheel colour to the 360 GT Race Cars










good choice.


----------



## Nick_S (Dec 20, 2008)

:doublesho Wow stunning work! Car looks fantastic:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice Harry :thumb:


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

thanks for all the comments



beardboy said:


> Out of interest, what would it cost for a set of 15" Focus alloys to be refurbed and finished in a brighter silver colour?


just to keep the thread clean i've sent you a PM


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Real nice colour Harry. Looks nice and glossy too.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Lloyd71 said:


> Pity about Capital on the radio though


Johnny Vaughn in the morning's is the only way to travel 

Brilliant work on those wheels. Usually not a fan of the smoked chrome / anthracite (sp?) look but it really works on that car.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

stunning work Harry! wheels look amazing!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome job on the wheels:argie::thumb:


----------



## karburn (Feb 1, 2008)

Amazing - that one change made all the difference. Can't wait to see the paint correction! :argie:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

That new wheel colour works brilliantly - the owner defintely has the desired look now :thumb:

The 360 is such a nicer car visually than the 430 imo. I really think it will be looked upon in years to come as classic 'pretty' Ferrari, which sadly, in my view (despite being a big prancing horse fan), all models since will not.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, the wheels looks great


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

You did a brilliant job of doing the wheels.

I just think those wheels are all wrong for that car, nice colour but the size and offset is all wrong IMO.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Tyrrell said:


> You did a brilliant job of doing the wheels.
> 
> I just think those wheels are all wrong for that car, nice colour but the size and offset is all wrong IMO.


Do you mean not big enough and not quite far enough out into arches?

If so, now I've looked again, I'd agree that a slightly smaller offset number to move them out an inch or so would look better, but personally I think the size is fine and it's a refreshing change to see a car where the owner hasn't tried to squeeze the biggest possible rims on. It says to me he/she is more concerned with driveability than pure aesthetics. :thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Thats bloody amazing, excellent work!


----------



## scottmmw (Aug 11, 2008)

looks lovely, the number plate is quality


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> Do you mean not big enough and not quite far enough out into arches?
> 
> If so, now I've looked again, I'd agree that a slightly smaller offset number to move them out an inch or so would look better, but personally I think the size is fine and it's a refreshing change to see a car where the owner hasn't tried to squeeze the biggest possible rims on. It says to me he/she is more concerned with driveability than pure aesthetics. :thumb:


I just feel that with inch bigger wheels and move them out an inch this car would look soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much better.


----------



## Thehappysailor (Apr 16, 2008)

I agree with tyrrell, it still looks too factory.


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

i disagree....the owner tracks it regularly, fitting bigger wheels, with lower profile tyres is bound to have a negative effect on the handling

if the car was purely for looks then yes, slightly larger wheels would fill out the arches nicely.


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Top Draw!

How did you keep the red BBS prints intact?


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

Vyker said:


> Top Draw!
> 
> How did you keep the red BBS prints intact?


they're just stickers - the owner had a set sent out to him for us to fit after the refurb. we had to strip the old ones off.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Saw this Ferrari in London this morning very nice indeed in the flesh and the rims look very smart!


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> Saw this Ferrari in London this morning very nice indeed in the flesh and the rims look very smart!


funnily enough i was speaking with the owner today, he was meant to drop by the unit but said he got drawn into london on business. coincidence or what?

did you HEAR it?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

yep I was heading to a meeting and the taxi dropped me off just up from it!!! It sounded nearly as good as the Veyron that gave it the welly outside Harrods yesterday.. I have to admit the number plate drew my attention as I have a client who would be interested in something like that for his!


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

The colour in the BBS is stunning!!!


----------

